# Hard Turning Between Centers



## MrWhoopee (Jan 30, 2020)

A few months ago a friend gave me some taper shank endmills. At first I thought they were MT2, but closer examination revealed that they were B&S 7 taper. After checking eBay to be sure I wouldn't be able to retire comfortably if I sold them, I decided to turn the shanks straight so I could hold them in a collet. 
The first  one went well. It was hard, but only somewhere about Rc 45. No problem.




The rest were another matter, a file wouldn't even make a mark. I had been using a Chinese CCMT insert. It cut, but chipped on the first pass. I switched to a different tool,  which was loaded with an insert from a pack I had inherited.




I was able to turn the remaining 3 endmills with one corner, though it showed some wear after the first pass.





After finishing the turning, I decided to try to part the shanks to length. Not having a carbide parting tool, I tried HSS. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It wouldn't even make a scratch. I ended up plunging the turning tool to make a groove and will cut them off when I get a cut-off wheel for my angle grinder.




It was fun.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 30, 2020)

On the B&S shank end mills that I have seen, the shanks have been relatively soft, they are usually butt welded non HSS material on the shanks.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 30, 2020)

benmychree said:


> On the B&S shank end mills that I have seen, the shanks have been relatively soft, they are usually butt welded non HSS material on the shanks.



That was what I expected, like drills.  Then I thought maybe the shanks were case hardened and ground. Not that either. I can't imagine what it costs to make them from solid HSS. I'll be saving the cut-offs.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 1, 2020)

I picked up some cut-off wheels yesterday and zipped off the shanks. It took about 2 minutes per, and  they were hard to the core. Successfully faced and chamfered with the same insert corner that I turned with. I'll be saving the rest of those inserts for the tough jobs, I'm sure I can't afford to buy more.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 2, 2020)

I decided to try one of these endmills today on some aluminum. To my surprise, they are left-hand cut with left-hand helix. Left a nice finish though.


----------

